# spouse visa subclass 485(temporary residence)



## gurmeei.singh (Jan 18, 2012)

Dear All

Im holding subclass 485(TR) ,which is valid till june2012 and im applying for PR shortly .now my partner is applying for spouse visa.please advise me on following issues.

1- My visa is for next 5months and after that i will be on bridging visa(as im applying PR) its not going to be a problem for my Mrs for spouse visa.

2- Also she don't have my name as spouse on passport (although we have regfistered marriage certificate) and i dont have her name on my passport.

3- also address on her passport is different from mine (as she was living with her parents before)

All replies ,views,suggestions appreciated.
Thanks for paying attention.


----------



## deeptss (Aug 2, 2011)

gurmeei.singh said:


> Dear All
> 
> Im holding subclass 485(TR) ,which is valid till june2012 and im applying for PR shortly .now my partner is applying for spouse visa.please advise me on following issues.
> 
> ...



Its not compulsary to have spouse name in the passport. 

Submit your marriage certificate and some photographs as supportings along with wedding card.


----------

